# 16/12 sloped recessed lighting??



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Give up.

Install Lotus lights.

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f8/installing-lotus-lights-121937/


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

brettsrt said:


> Hi i am looking for some help finding any one who makes sloped recessed lighting for a 16/12 (53.13 DEG) pitch roof? Can anyone help me i have been looking all over the internet with no luck, only see up to 45 degrees THANKS,


HALO ALL SLOPE. You're just testing us...right?


----------



## brettsrt (Sep 8, 2015)

not testing just looking for help lol all slope goes over 45?


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

brettsrt said:


> Hi i am looking for some help finding any one who makes sloped recessed lighting for a 16/12 (53.13 DEG) pitch roof? Can anyone help me i have been looking all over the internet with no luck, only see up to 45 degrees THANKS,


Welcome aboard.......:thumbup:


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

brettsrt said:


> not testing just looking for help lol all slope goes over 45?


:thumbsup:Change the slope.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

RIVETER said:


> :thumbsup:Change the slope.


RIVETER Looks like you are running this board this morning....:thumbup::laughing:

Good man


----------



## brettsrt (Sep 8, 2015)

halo all slope appears to go up to 45 deg only any other suggestions?


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

How about non recessed type fixture?


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Lep said:


> How about non recessed type fixture?


Can light with an adjustable trim:thumbup:


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

Black Dog said:


> Can light with an adjustable trim:thumbup:



The last can lights I installed was 20 years ago and no more glass insulation. I wised up and send the help up in attic now
:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## randolph333 (Feb 10, 2015)

These do ya? (That's only one vendor, of course.)


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Maybe a 45 degree can with a gimbal trim? Kind of cheesy but it would probably come close.


----------



## brettsrt (Sep 8, 2015)

^, I don't think you can do that since the trim is more oval. I can't believe no one makes that, come on guys any ideas I am considering modifying a stock can ... lol


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

http://www.amazon.com/Juno-Lighting...ments=p_n_feature_eight_browse-bin:5815617011

These are pretty nice but you need to go with a low volt can.


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

brettsrt said:


> Hi i am looking for some help finding any one who makes sloped recessed lighting for a 16/12 (53.13 DEG) pitch roof? Can anyone help me i have been looking all over the internet with no luck, only see up to 45 degrees THANKS,






16 / 12 Slope Ceiling ! 


What are they Launching Missiles ! 

Is this UP or DOWN Lighting ... How High ?




Pete


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

pete87 said:


> 16 / 12 Slope Ceiling !
> 
> 
> What are they Launching Missiles !
> ...


I am guessing it is an A frame cabin. I live in one.


----------



## brettsrt (Sep 8, 2015)

sbrn33 said:


> pete87 said:
> 
> 
> > 16 / 12 Slope Ceiling !
> ...


no cabin just very steep roof! down lighting will be about 20' up


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

Damm ... I am assuming $ is not a problem .

Way back in the 90's ... Possibly theater ? x-large rec can ... Look there . 

He also had a Baby Grand Player Piano I tied into the Home Theater System,

That type of place with the Drop Projector and Drop Screen ?



Are you designing the lighting ?



Pete


----------

